# Is anyone who normally subscribes......



## gunnergundog (24 August 2020)

......not going to this season?

I think I'm going to write it off.    Can't envisage getting many days when fields are being limited to thirty and priority is given to landowners, then full subscribers having to book in advance .....allegedly on a first come first served basis.  Sadly, I think it will come down to who you are and who you know. 

Can see some hunts folding, unless they have patrons who are happy to delve deep into their pockets.


----------



## Sealine (24 August 2020)

I'm not a full subscriber but I usually go autumn hunting a few times and then take out a 10 day subscription.  I've been wondering what was going to happen this season.  I haven't bought H&H for a while and I've not heard anything from the hunt.  I usually hunt in the week on the days they are local to me.  On the days I hunt even if it's limited to 30 I don't see that being a problem unless of course there are full subscribers who can't hunt on a Saturday therefore more want to go mid week.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  Worrying times


----------



## L&M (24 August 2020)

We are lucky as one of the packs we hunt with my partner is FM so unlikely to turn us away if they did have over 30. The other pack we buy a package with and they never have large numbers, so touch wood we should be ok as long as we avoid their 'high' days.

I am more concerned about shelling out, then going back into lockdown and the money not being lost, but at the end of the day, hounds need to be fed even if we can't hunt.


----------



## irishdraft (24 August 2020)

I've subscribed to my hunt for 20 years but due to an awful season last season and now covid I'm definitely waiting to see what happens.  It presumably won't be a field of 30 as hunt staff have to be included I'm assuming so if there's more subscribers than spaces I wonder how it will be decided.  Although I did hear talk of splitting the field to jumping and non jumping but also I think it's the parking that could prove problematic so anyway wait and see if think .


----------



## Goldenstar (24 August 2020)

I don’t know what to do .
fit young friend will hunt my horse , MrGS ‘s horse H is a bit iffy and I have sort of been looking for another but my heart is not in it .
I will take the outrageous Fatty out autumn hunting but he won’t manage hunting proper .
It would be better  if I knew what mrGS was thinking but he’s not saying


----------



## spacefaer (24 August 2020)

I've heard people who haven't previously subscribed,  deciding to subscribe this season in order to get days out,  and also to support their pack.  

Its  going to be different but if people don't make some form of commitment,  there won't be any packs in the future.  

The Hunting Office is due to issue revised advice at the end of September apparently,  so let's hope for good news.  

Maybe the max groups of 30 could be a group of 30 jumpers,  with a separate group of 30 non - jumpers. ....


----------



## palo1 (24 August 2020)

I will carry on subscribing - as L&M has said, hounds need to be fed and hunt staff need paying whether we are hunting or not.  Thankfully a field of 30 would be very unusual for us so fingers crossed we can get out as and when is possible. It will be a strange season with many uncertainties but I am very happy to continue supporting/subscribing to help get through what has been a rotten time for so many people. If I can get out it will be absolutely wonderful - I haven't taken any holiday since last Christmas due to Covid things so the thought of hunting days are what is keeping me going at the moment!!  I know there may be problems but without support there won't be anything much left.


----------



## spacefaer (24 August 2020)

UPDATE from the Hunting Office today
Fields of more than 30 are allowed if the hunt completes a risk assessment.


----------



## L&M (24 August 2020)

Boxing day could be interesting!? Or non existent sadly, as imagine crowds in towns will not be allowed......


----------



## spacefaer (24 August 2020)

L&M said:



			Boxing day could be interesting!? Or non existent sadly, as imagine crowds in towns will not be allowed......
		
Click to expand...

A nightmare for the powers that be - so glad I'm only a measly point to point secretary!  Lets just get started first, shall we?


----------



## Bernster (24 August 2020)

Blimey, I hadn’t even thought about Covid impacting hunting. Duh, but ofc it will, it’s ruined every other flipping thing.  It feels like something that could be more easily controlled, it’s outside, you can keep your distance, you’re generally not in close contact with each other, although first aid might be an issue I suppose.  You’d need spacious parking but that’s tended to be the case when I’ve gone out.

I’m not a subscriber as don’t go out often enough to warrant it.


----------



## SOS (25 August 2020)

spacefaer said:



			UPDATE from the Hunting Office today
Fields of more than 30 are allowed if the hunt completes a risk assessment.
		
Click to expand...

Link please? Can’t see anything like this on the website/public domain


----------



## autumn7 (25 August 2020)

https://thehuntingoffice.org.uk/36-...nd-update.html?highlight=WyJjb3JvbmF2aXJ1cyJd


----------



## SOS (25 August 2020)

autumn7 said:



https://thehuntingoffice.org.uk/36-...nd-update.html?highlight=WyJjb3JvbmF2aXJ1cyJd

Click to expand...

Forgive me if I’m being blind but can’t see anything there about autumn hunting or an update since 31st July. Most of the guidance on the site says no more than 6!


----------



## spacefaer (25 August 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Link please? Can’t see anything like this on the website/public domain
		
Click to expand...

The information came from a friend of mine who is a Hunt Secretary.  She has been sent the Risk Assessment forms.  

The Hunting Office website hasn't been updated since July.


----------



## gunnergundog (25 August 2020)

Interesting......it was a communication from the Masters of the Pytchley that was sent out yesterday that prompted my post.  I wonder if they will update?

The Warwickshire I know were contemplating having two fields of thirty but the last I heard they had decided against it as too risky for overlap/coming together.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 August 2020)

I wonder what the criteria will be for fields of more than 30? And what about the terrier men, the car followers etc, will they be counted as being part of the hunt?

No answers, I just can’t quite see how it can be done for the bigger packs who normally have a lot of bodies out, both mounted and dismounted.


----------



## Illtellyoulater (25 August 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I wonder what the criteria will be for fields of more than 30? And what about the terrier men, the car followers etc, will they be counted as being part of the hunt?

No answers, I just can’t quite see how it can be done for the bigger packs who normally have a lot of bodies out, both mounted and dismounted.
		
Click to expand...

Car followers not part of the 30, but foot followers are. The risk assessment allows for a bigger crowd. Needs to be completed and then carried by hunt officials on the day.


----------



## gunnergundog (25 August 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Shay (29 August 2020)

I renewed my subscription - and my daughter's - as soon as the year began in May.  Hunts need supporting and if we do not support them now we may loose them.  Even if you don't get out much look at it in the same way as supporting your local shops, your farmer's market and local small buisnesses.

That said - we are doing mounted hound exercise or a hunt ride 3 times a week at the moment and have 30 every time.  Autumn hunting feilds are smaller (its 5am!!) but still out frequently.  We're talking about doing more open rides than hunts - especially on saturdays to bring in numbers.  We can't charge as much but we can be visible, introduce new folk who might not have hunted before, build up the younger generation etc.  We're trying to look on this year as an investment.

Yes boxing day could be curious.


----------



## Rebecca84 (29 August 2020)

This will be my first year not subscribing 

was the thing I was most looking forward to doing with my new mate, but she’s not ready yet and covid complicated things also


----------



## Sealine (9 September 2020)

Will the new restrictions to gatherings of 6 people effective from 14th September apply to hunting or is it covered by the team sport exemption? Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## P.forpony (9 September 2020)

Sealine said:



			Will the new restrictions to gatherings of 6 people effective from 14th September apply to hunting or is it covered by the team sport exemption? Any thoughts anyone?
		
Click to expand...

We’re currently having this discussion.
My thoughts are if 30 chaps can all get together and have a cuddle on a rugby pitch then we’re definitely posing less of a transmission risk sat on a horse.
However we do also have to consider the potential public image issues, and do all we can to remain above reproach.
It will be interesting to see how it’s handled.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 September 2020)

Cricket seems to be going ahead, but that is an organised team sport, and the grass roots game has been well adapted to Covid restrictions.

Hunting would not seem to qualify, but who knows.


----------



## Bobbit (9 September 2020)

I really hope it is allowed 🤞🤞


----------



## palo1 (9 September 2020)

It seems like the Hunting Office have things in hand.  I understand that hunting has a sporting exemption and is considered pretty low risk in all sorts of ways.  Where there are mounted followers it seems there should be 2 covid compliance officers - 1 on the ground, 1 for the mounted brigade, names and contacts should be taken and adherence to the 6 in a group rule to be maintained. It should be relatively simple tbh except where there are huge numbers of mounted followers but everyone will have to think about what they are doing and make sure that groups of 6 or less are maintained sensibly.  Or risk hunting being cancelled. I guess hunting will be considered fairly small beer by the authorities but everyone I have spoken to is very clear about how important it is for everyone involved to act with good sense and good manners.   Of course some hunts may decide to go for a subscribers first policy or to deliberately limit numbers so that compliance is easier; I reckon it would be mad to provoke any negative reaction by looking as if these latest regulations are 'optional' or 'flexible'.  My local hunt are certainly being careful and compliant in all things so far. It will need some strong handling by hunt secretaries/committees and if need be, strong words too.  I still can't wait to get out again and I am very happy to comply in order to enjoy hunting with a small group of friends.


----------



## Parrotperson (9 September 2020)

mmmmm.  The problem IMHO is that most subscribers will be a tiny bit drunk by the time they get going and so social distancing will go out the window. Same with anyone else allowed out. My experience of subscribers is that they wont give a toss in any case. 

They'll all say they'll be good but it won't happen, drink will get in the way, and the over excitement of hunting. 

they should write off this season and start again next. Otherwise I could see hunting getting an even worse name for itself.


----------



## palo1 (10 September 2020)

Parrotperson said:



			mmmmm.  The problem IMHO is that most subscribers will be a tiny bit drunk by the time they get going and so social distancing will go out the window. Same with anyone else allowed out. My experience of subscribers is that they wont give a toss in any case.

They'll all say they'll be good but it won't happen, drink will get in the way, and the over excitement of hunting.

they should write off this season and start again next. Otherwise I could see hunting getting an even worse name for itself.
		
Click to expand...

I can't imagine that there will be traditional meets with food and drink so the chances of being drinking too much before they start should be pretty slim.  In these parts, thankfully, drunkenness isn't a bit part of the day...!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 September 2020)

palo1 said:



			I can't imagine that there will be traditional meets with food and drink so the chances of being drinking too much before they start should be pretty slim.
		
Click to expand...

Where there’s a will! A few glugs of something strong for the rider and a nice dose of sedalin for the horse (yes, really ) before the meet and the partnership is ready to go!

Palo, I like the sound of your pack, it’s much more akin to the packs that I used to follow than this lot round here. The antis will be monitoring our lot again this season, I expect, and not just to make sure that they are still trail hunting. They will need to be fully Covid compliant too, and be seen to be.


----------



## palo1 (10 September 2020)

Parrotperson said:



			mmmmm.  The problem IMHO is that most subscribers will be a tiny bit drunk by the time they get going and so social distancing will go out the window. Same with anyone else allowed out. My experience of subscribers is that they wont give a toss in any case.

They'll all say they'll be good but it won't happen, drink will get in the way, and the over excitement of hunting.

they should write off this season and start again next. Otherwise I could see hunting getting an even worse name for itself.
		
Click to expand...

I can't imagine that there will be traditional meets with food and drink so the chances of being drinking too much before they start should be pretty slim.  In these parts, thankfully, drunkenness isn't a bit part of the day...!!


----------



## Goldenstar (10 September 2020)

We are not having meets we knew that before yesterday .
It was to  be a meet to get everyone in the right place and then away with no socialising .
I am going out Saturday as long as they go so will hear what’s what then .
I think if you can play rugby it’s foolish not to able to hunt .


----------



## Parrotperson (10 September 2020)

oh Palo! Our kit are usually drink before they get near a horse. They meet at the landowner/farmers house go in and start on the whiskey/port etc. By 11am I’m usually trying to find inventive ways of getting people on board.
And they all go out with saddle flasks (x2) full of sloe gin or whiskey 

I remember once the meet was near our stables. At about 2pm I noticed a horse and rider coming up the road. The horse was literally having to go from side to side to keep the rider in the plate. A little closer and yep! One of mine.
Do we think alcohol fends off coronavirus?! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Parrotperson (10 September 2020)

lot not kit! and it occurs to me that cricket is being played in a bio secure bubble but football/rugby etc are not. There is a lot of confusion from government on all of this and I think the powers that be will need to bear in mind the public perception of hunting when they make any decision.


----------



## palo1 (10 September 2020)

Parrotperson said:



			oh Palo! Our kit are usually drink before they get near a horse. They meet at the landowner/farmers house go in and start on the whiskey/port etc. By 11am I’m usually trying to find inventive ways of getting people on board.
And they all go out with saddle flasks (x2) full of sloe gin or whiskey

I remember once the meet was near our stables. At about 2pm I noticed a horse and rider coming up the road. The horse was literally having to go from side to side to keep the rider in the plate. A little closer and yep! One of mine.
Do we think alcohol fends off coronavirus?! 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

That sounds grim tbh!! I am not saying no one here drinks, or never drinks too much but it's not a very wealthy area so meets are generally modest (but very nice home made grub - no complaints at all  ) On the whole no one wants to be pissed up on the open hill nor can any of us afford to lose our driving licenses!! It is very traditional in that sense in these parts with virtually everyone pretty responsible (most of the time lol) !! We are all really anxious to make this work so there is pressure on all of us to get it right and not upset or worry anyone.


----------



## Bernster (10 September 2020)

I’m tee total and can’t say I’ve noticed quite such a set of lushes in the group I sometimes go out with!


----------



## SOS (10 September 2020)

There’s been an official hunting office update. Hunting will be continuing as it is an organised activity with a governing body.


----------



## Bernster (11 September 2020)

Let’s hope so SoS!  Although it’s a big group gathering so I do wonder if it can continue particularly if there’s a 2nd wave.  But in many ways it’s a much lower risk in terms of Covid, social distancing much easier, open air and generally all travelling and not in close face to face contact.  🤞


----------



## Sealine (11 September 2020)

I'm relieved to hear it's official that hunting can continue.  It must be very worrying for the hunts.  I've not been out yet but planning to get out in the next couple of weeks.  I've got a feeling it might be the only thing keeping me sane over the next few months. I need to check I can still fit into my breeches and jacket after gaining a few extra pounds over the last few months


----------



## Bernster (11 September 2020)

Hahah haven’t tried on my jacket yet - yikes !


----------

